# leaving all behind to study the Holy Church



## rembrandt (Jun 9, 2004)

Do you ever feel like you want to drop all theological studies to go study Church history? I do. I just can't get enough.

Paul


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 9, 2004)

just so you can then continue theological studies because it is inevtable with studying church history


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jun 9, 2004)

Yes. Church History is like eating candy... you think there's probably something else you should be doing instead but you love it!


----------



## raderag (Jun 9, 2004)

[quote:c714bf4aea][i:c714bf4aea]Originally posted by rembrandt[/i:c714bf4aea]
Do you ever feel like you want to drop all theological studies to go study Church history? I do. I just can't get enough.

Paul  [/quote:c714bf4aea]

Actually, my knowlege is still limited, but I share your passion. In fact, I think I would like to delve into academia someday in this sort of thing. Perhaps even Wester Civ.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 9, 2004)

[b:ec7e8d975a]Paul wrote:[/b:ec7e8d975a]
Do you ever feel like you want to drop all theological studies to go study Church history? I do. I just can't get enough. 

I know what you mean. I just started reading a book called &quot;The Life and Times of Martin Luther&quot;, by JH Merle D'Aubigne. Its hard to put the book down. Its interesting to learn about what life was like back then, and its especially interested to read about how God saved him and how God prepared him for his future challenges.

Bob

[Edited on 6-9-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## Saiph (Jun 9, 2004)

Study both at the same time, using &quot;History Of Christian Doctrine&quot; by Berkhoff.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 9, 2004)

The more I read of church History the more I find myself wanting to study more of it, and relizing my lack of knowledge in that area is soemthing I really need to fix!

Bryan
SDG


----------



## brymaes (Jun 9, 2004)

[quote:7d8ca8ec6c][i:7d8ca8ec6c]Originally posted by Wintermute[/i:7d8ca8ec6c]
Study both at the same time, using &quot;History Of Christian Doctrine&quot; by Berkhoff. [/quote:7d8ca8ec6c]

Yeah! This is an absolutly wonderful book that will give you history and the deveopment of doctrine at the same time.


----------



## Scott (Jun 11, 2004)

I keep flirting with the idea of getting a distance certificate in church history from Reformed Theological Seminary. I am thinking about starting this fall.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 11, 2004)

[quote:258a65fe81][i:258a65fe81]Originally posted by rembrandt[/i:258a65fe81]
Do you ever feel like you want to drop all theological studies to go study Church history? I do. I just can't get enough.

Paul  [/quote:258a65fe81]

Actually, I have to say definitely not. Theological studies have always been my chief passion, even when I was a child. I guess the closest thing I have to your situation is being [i:258a65fe81]really[/i:258a65fe81] interested in just studying Reformed confessionalism for a long time, which I'm currently experiencing.


----------

